# Part 4 - Vulcain



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Vulcain ?~1910?













































​


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

All I can say is *W**O**W**!* :man_in_love: :yahoo: :notworthy:

Those all look the biz! You need to think about finding a specialist marketplace for any of those, superb! The Medal is a five point star, so may be called a "something 'Star'", but if it's from a different country, collectors from there might be even more interested, lot of track-down work to get provenance, but definitely worth doing before you decide to keep or sell :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> All I can say is *W**O**W**!* :man_in_love: :yahoo: :notworthy:
> 
> Those all look the biz! You need to think about finding a specialist marketplace for any of those, superb! The Medal is a five point star, so may be called a "something 'Star'", but if it's from a different country, collectors from there might be even more interested, lot of track-down work to get provenance, but definitely worth doing before you decide to keep or sell :yes:


I think you're right, Mel, these are going to Christies for assessment and valuation .

I thought I'd show them here first; I know how we love our watch p*rn...

Personally, I'm gobsmacked at them, I had no idea these existed!

:thumbup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Dunno if you've used Christies before, there are two houses in London, one in King's St. and the other and the other South Kensington and I would suggest you check the seller's costs carefully. They do differ between the two auction houses and as well as the seller's premium and VAT there is also a charge for marketing and illustrations. Both use a sliding scale for charges but I seem to remember that King St do have a minimum rate - Â£150 ??

They are beautiful pieces and will sell well and quickly but it might be worth shopping around to get the best value

Chris


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> Dunno if you've used Christies before, there are two houses in London, one in King's St. and the other and the other South Kensington and I would suggest you check the seller's costs carefully. They do differ between the two auction houses and as well as the seller's premium and VAT there is also a charge for marketing and illustrations. Both use a sliding scale for charges but I seem to remember that King St do have a minimum rate - Â£150 ??
> 
> They are beautiful pieces and will sell well and quickly but it might be worth shopping around to get the best value
> 
> Chris


Thanks for this information; do you have any alternative suggestions?

(by PM if you prefer)


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I did try a PM but I think your inbox may be full so I've semt an email

Chris


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful watch Chris, and that chain is something to envy too.You are so lucky.


----------

